# DH Strecken mal anders?!



## Klausi77 (30. Juni 2005)

Hallöschen

hallo, wollte mal nen neues Thema eröffnen, also ich frage einfachmal ob man DH auch irgendwie bergauffahren kann, also gibt es hier Trainingsstrecken im Frankenland, will auch no footer und Backflip und sowas üben, danke!

Gruß

Klausi77


----------



## littledevil (30. Juni 2005)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (30. Juni 2005)




----------



## wotan_S_rache (1. Juli 2005)




----------



## Frazer (1. Juli 2005)




----------



## Stylo77 (1. Juli 2005)




----------



## OLB Phil (1. Juli 2005)




----------



## sunflower (1. Juli 2005)




----------



## konamann (1. Juli 2005)




----------



## NWD (1. Juli 2005)




----------



## wr400 (1. Juli 2005)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Supah Gee (1. Juli 2005)




----------



## Kalle Blomquist (1. Juli 2005)

kletterst du im schwimmbad auch immer an den rutschen und den sprungtürmen hoch?


----------



## Schwabenpfeil (1. Juli 2005)

DH ==== Downhill
UH ==== Uphill
oder doch nicht


----------



## crossie (1. Juli 2005)

Klausi77 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallöschen
> 
> hallo, wollte mal nen neues Thema eröffnen, also ich frage einfachmal ob man DH auch irgendwie bergauffahren kann, also gibt es hier Trainingsstrecken im Frankenland, will auch no footer und Backflip und sowas üben, danke!
> 
> ...


     

jo mach halt einfach.


----------



## UrbanJumper (1. Juli 2005)

boah, wie dumm kann man sein


----------



## littledevil (1. Juli 2005)

um hier mal bei der standardisierten antwort zu bleiben.. etwas disziplin bitte


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (1. Juli 2005)

Genau

              

G.  

PS: Hab die 13 ausgelassen..wegen Unglück und so.


----------



## Dr.Q (1. Juli 2005)

recht so...


----------



## janos (1. Juli 2005)




----------



## showman (1. Juli 2005)

+  

Gruß Showman


----------



## votecstoepsl (1. Juli 2005)

&


----------



## dubbel (2. Juli 2005)

* 10²³


----------



## Klausi77 (3. Juli 2005)

Danke für eure Antworten  
heute habe ich mir die erste Bahn gebaut, Fazit: 12% Steigung, 3 Duppels und einen Sprungkicker aus Lehm und Hölzern.
Bei einem No footer bin ich im Genitalbereich gelandet heute, hat voll weh getan und ich habe jetzt eine höhere Stimme aber das kommt vom Husten.

Gruß

Klausi77


----------



## crossie (3. Juli 2005)

Klausi77 schrieb:
			
		

> Danke für eure Antworten
> heute habe ich mir die erste Bahn gebaut, Fazit: 12% Steigung, 3 Duppels und einen Sprungkicker aus Lehm und Hölzern.
> Bei einem No footer bin ich im Genitalbereich gelandet heute, hat voll weh getan und ich habe jetzt eine höhere Stimme aber das kommt vom Husten.
> 
> ...



sorry, dass ich jetzt die ""-reihe unterbrechen muss...


----------



## Klausi77 (3. Juli 2005)

also ich find das ganz und und gar nicht zum lachen, warum sind alle so schadenfroh, ich mein, es tut doch weh und es drückt!!

PS: was hilft dagegen?

Gruß
Klausi77


----------



## sunflower (3. Juli 2005)

croissant schrieb:
			
		

> sorry, dass ich jetzt die ""-reihe unterbrechen muss...


Dann machen wir halt ne neue auf:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## votecstoepsl (3. Juli 2005)




----------



## wotan_S_rache (3. Juli 2005)

aber im ernst: erklär mir als dummen doch mal was du treibst!


----------



## SpongeBob (3. Juli 2005)

was will eigentlich der Crossi hier?


----------



## dubbel (3. Juli 2005)

Klausi77 schrieb:
			
		

> heute habe ich mir die erste Bahn gebaut, Fazit: 12% Steigung, 3 Duppels und einen Sprungkicker aus Lehm und Hölzern.


*drei was?! *


----------



## Klausi77 (3. Juli 2005)

nochmals danke für die weiteren Antworten     

aber bei drei oder vier kommt es mir so vor, als nehmen die mich nicht ernst!?
 

@ Dubbel

3 Duppels,,S" mein ich, sorry das ich das S vergessen habe!  

@ Crossiant 

mir kommt es so vor als wärst du der Anstifter!!!  bitte mehr produktive Antworten ok?


----------



## rockhopper no.1 (3. Juli 2005)

also klausi77, dann klären wir dich jetzt zum zweiten mal in deinem leben auf:

die dinger heißen DOUBLES, 
ein dh geht immer bergab (DownHill),
croissant ist immer der anstifter,
üb den nofooter erstmal im flat.......


----------



## crossie (3. Juli 2005)

dubbel schrieb:
			
		

> drei was?!


na drei du mit schreibfehler !! 


			
				Klausi77 schrieb:
			
		

> @ Crossiant
> mir kommt es so vor als wärst du der Anstifter!!!  bitte mehr produktive Antworten ok?


ich bin *bööööööööööööööse*!!!  

jetzt kommt das kleingedruckte: es heisst DOUBLES. zweitens, erklär uns doch zum GEIER NOCH MAL was du eigentlich willst? ne downhillstrecke bergauffahren zum no-footer üben?!?

cheers
crossie

p.s.: robert, ich bin ÜBERALL


----------



## trickn0l0gy (3. Juli 2005)

Klausi77 schrieb:
			
		

> Danke für eure Antworten
> heute habe ich mir die erste Bahn gebaut, Fazit: 12% Steigung, 3 Duppels und einen Sprungkicker aus Lehm und Hölzern.
> Bei einem No footer bin ich im Genitalbereich gelandet heute, hat voll weh getan und ich habe jetzt eine höhere Stimme aber das kommt vom Husten.
> 
> ...



Das ist ja wohl jetzt Realsatire, oder?!


----------



## wotan_S_rache (3. Juli 2005)

... na endlich wieder mal ein unterhaltsamer thread ...
es ist ja nicht so, dass wir dich nicht nicht ernst nehmen,
sondern, dass wir einfach nichtverstehen, was du denn
eigentlich so vor hast.....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## alöx (3. Juli 2005)

Hm du willst beim uphill NoFoot und Backflip üben? Das kommt mir vor wie beim Kochen die Finger im Wasser abzukühlen.


----------



## crossie (3. Juli 2005)

alöx schrieb:
			
		

> Hm du willst beim uphill...



FALSCH. beim _downhill falschrum fahrn_.

das isn unterschied (glaub ich)

cheers


----------



## storchO (3. Juli 2005)

euer storchO​


----------



## wotan_S_rache (3. Juli 2005)

croissant schrieb:
			
		

> FALSCH. beim _downhill falschrum fahrn_.
> 
> das isn unterschied (glaub ich)
> 
> cheers


hae, hae hinterrad zuerst??


----------



## SpongeBob (3. Juli 2005)

croissant schrieb:
			
		

> p.s.: robert, ich bin ÜBERALL



Nur nicht bei mir   

Aber Klausi77 hat recht, bin heute auch die DH Streck hoch gerbikt, man, wow, ca 15 Km/h Vmax, den der Kiegger (    ), yeah, noch mal Kette geben, abdrücken, und boah, Backflib to Frontflib   

Ne mal im Ernst. Was meint Klausi? Wohl wirklich mit Hinterrad zuerst? Das wäre mal was Neues   

Und Crossi sollte kein Mod sein, der ist nur Böse, ich sollte Mod sein


----------



## Klausi77 (3. Juli 2005)

ihr seit süß wie ihr mich verarscht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Klausi77 (3. Juli 2005)

PS: was haltet ihr von Bender, also für mich isser wie ein Gott, es ist der einzigste mann den ich liebe und das is kein Spaß jetzt!!


----------



## sunflower (3. Juli 2005)

Ich glaub, es will dich keiner verarschen. Wir würden nur alle gerne mal wissen, was du uns sagen willst! So mit dem DH bergauf und den backflips und so... Wir haben einfach nur Probleme, uns das vorzustellen...


----------



## Kalle Blomquist (3. Juli 2005)

sorry jungs aber irgendwann wird das dämliche gefake echt zu blöd.
nichts gegen einen belustigenden idiotenthread aber ernstzunehmen ist der autor ja nun wirklich nicht...


----------



## Funghi (3. Juli 2005)

sunflower schrieb:
			
		

> Ich glaub, es will dich keiner verarschen.


----------



## Klausi77 (4. Juli 2005)

seit ihr alle blöd oder was? ich will halt auf DH strecken bergauffahren und halt dabei Backflips und no foot machen!!! was habt ihr denn dagegen???? sagt mir doch bitte wo es so strecken gibt, danke!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!       

PS: ich habe mir heute ein weiteres mal mein Geschlechtsorgan verletzt!! das tut sehr weh und brennt, nur wegen euch weil ihr mir keine Strecke nennt!!!

UND NEIN: ICH VERARSCHE EUUCH NICHT!!!!!!!!


----------



## crossie (4. Juli 2005)

moment...






DAS ist downhill





DAS isn backflip



...und jetzt kombinier mal.
viel spass

    

cheers
crossie


----------



## Chri (4. Juli 2005)

bitte nicht noch mehr geschichten über dein geschlechtsteil!!!


----------



## sunflower (4. Juli 2005)

*prust*
Schuldigung! Ich kann nicht anders...


----------



## alöx (4. Juli 2005)

Hm erinnert mich ein wenig Waltraud und wie sie hießen. Der mit dem BB7 bei der Polizei und seinem Lieblingsbaumarktfully.


----------



## Wurscht (4. Juli 2005)

Klausi77 schrieb:
			
		

> PS: ich habe mir heute ein weiteres mal mein Geschlechtsorgan verletzt!! das tut sehr weh und brennt, nur wegen euch weil ihr mir keine Strecke nennt!!!
> 
> UND NEIN: ICH VERARSCHE EUUCH NICHT!!!!!!!!



'tschuldigung, Klausi77, daß ich mich jetzt auch mal einmische, aber meinst Du ernsthaft, daß Dir auf einer Strecke, die Dir hier genannt werden würde, eine Deiner anscheinend fast schon chronischen Geschlechtsorganverletzungen erspart bliebe??   

 

 

   

wohl zuviel    gemacht????


  nein, also ich versteh dich wirklich nicht....



Ciao, Wurscht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Klausi77 (4. Juli 2005)

ihr versteht mich alle nicht, ich höre jetzt auf mit dem Biken


----------



## Flatpro (4. Juli 2005)

Klausi77 schrieb:
			
		

> ihr versteht mich alle nicht, ich höre jetzt auf mit dem Biken


ja los, mach mal


----------



## Klausi77 (4. Juli 2005)

Flatpro schrieb:
			
		

> ja los, mach mal



du willst das ne???wenn ich dich griege, ich geb dir ne Schelle und ne Delle


----------



## alöx (4. Juli 2005)

Los mach mal einer dicht hier den Scheiss mir kommt des kalte kotzen...


----------



## sunflower (4. Juli 2005)

Klausi77 schrieb:
			
		

> ich höre jetzt auf mit dem Biken


Besser ist das! Für die Familienplanung...


----------



## konamann (4. Juli 2005)

ok jung gib dich zu erkennen du wirst bis ans ende deiner tage unsere hochachtung genießen.  oder so...


----------



## crazy-spy (8. Juli 2005)

klausi, ich habe dich durchschaut


----------



## maggus12345 (20. Juli 2005)

der klausi77 thread geht nich weiter   

und ich hab doch sooooo gelacht


----------



## oBATMANo (20. Juli 2005)

Ich glaub der Backflip kommt von ganz allein beim Hochradeln.

Brauch unbedingt ne Video oder wenigstens aussagekräftige Bilder.
Und immer schön feste über die Dubbels rüber  

Edit:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## alöx (20. Juli 2005)

Man Klausi hast es geschafft jetzt?

Wassn loas kein Bock mehr?

Kann ein Mod den mal zwingen hier zu schreiben?


----------



## maggus12345 (20. Juli 2005)

naja scho - wennst versucht nen drop hochzuradeln (also da wo man normalerweise landet bzw. was man eigentlich noch überspringt) dann sollte es mit dem backflip von ganz alleine klappen    *rumtheoretisier*

KLAUSI - COME BACK!!!! und poste paar fotos von deinen aktionen   


markus


----------



## SpongeBob (20. Juli 2005)

Ihr habt ihm verärgert


----------

